# Humanized manga fish, anyone?



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I've done a lot of manga, lately, especially created human versions of betta fish. Does anybody want one? Here are a few I did for the betta roleplay characters.























If anyone wants one, now's your chance!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Anybody? Anybody?


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

I know he's not a Betta but can you do Morgan? Pleeeease.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Sure!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Yay!!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Here's Morgan!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I forgot to mention: *There's 2 slots left for free drawings. If you want, I am also selling them in the Classifieds section of the forum. Thanks!*


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

thats really great Thank You!! :-D


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

Can you do Severus, my new guy?:-D I know you already did Basta for me so you don't have to if you don't think it would be fair to anyone else who wanted one. Excuse the water spots and low quality...


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

It's fine.  I don't have much of a demand for these right now. *shrugs*


----------



## Haleigh (Jan 24, 2013)

If you still have a free slot, I would love one of Pontus!

Pontus-


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Sure! Yours is the last one though. *If anyone else wants anymore, please go to the Classifieds section. Thanks!*


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Severus:








Pontus:








*If anybody else would like one, please go to http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=214482*


----------



## Haleigh (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow! Thank you so much! Pontus looks awesome!


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

Thanks!!!! I love it!!!!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

You're welcome! Nobody seems to want to buy one from the classifieds thread, though.


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Can I do mine for free. Maybe of u do more free ones poeple will see more of ur art. Plzzz

]Hey can u draw my 3 bettas?

Here's my new betta, he has no name yet





Inferno







Sunny





Thanks


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Sorry Bettacrab, if you want one, you'll have to buy it from my art thread. These take a lot of hard work, and I'm only selling them. Here's the link. http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=214482


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

i know you've wanted to so i'll let you do Q-Tip.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Charislynne, I have to be equal to everyone. The free art is no longer available.


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

thats alright. your drawings are really cool and i can't wait to see everyones


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

How about ill draw urs and ill draw mine. Sorry but I'm not buying that


----------

